# Wife is Making Soap?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

She is using Cold mix anyone else do this?

rockpile


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

She made up some Rose. Now she is making some Tea Tree Oil Soap for me Deer hunting in couple weeks to keep Bugs off.

rockpile


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

rockpile1 said:


> She made up some Rose. Now she is making some Tea Tree Oil Soap for me Deer hunting in couple weeks to keep Bugs off.
> 
> rockpile


Hey Rockpile1! The tree tree oil soap can have a little lavender and lemon grass added to up the effectiveness. I made a spray with water, lavender and lemon grass for my son who went camping. He was the only one that did not get mosquito bites. She might want to try that out!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I make a lot of cold process soaps.


----------

